# GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Phoenix Suns



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=5><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=purple>Phoenix Suns</font></font></center>

<center>4-15-03
TV: <strike>None</strike> *FSNW*
7:00 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_
 *VS* 

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Ruben Patterson*
</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (49-31) Phoenix (44-36)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

How do we deal with Marbury? This guy just kills our boys!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Portland keeps winning and they will be the 5th seed against the Timberwolves / Lakers or Portland loses and they get the Dallas Mavericks. Anyone care to put down what you think will happen? Phoenix and Los Angeles should be winable games, what do you as a fan think? 

Will Cheeks rest players for the playoffs now or does Portland need to win these games?


I would like a winning streak going into the playoffs, how about you?


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

If I'm the Lakers I don't know why they don't tank it and take on Dallas. The Mavs have no interior defense and Shaq will kill them! LA could walk through Dallas pretty easy don't ya think?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> If I'm the Lakers I don't know why they don't tank it and take on Dallas. The Mavs have no interior defense and Shaq will kill them! LA could walk through Dallas pretty easy don't ya think?


What team purposely "tanks" their remaining games? Unless you're a lottery-bound team, I don't think teams would purposely tank games.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Our team would! You think Mo hasn't thought that missing LA could be a career move for him? With Dallas in the first round our team could advance and build much needed momentum. This whole thing about wanting to face any team put in front of you is silly. Strategy is how you win a championship. You think LA hasn't been pacing themselves all year? Two months ago many thought they wouldn't make the playoffs! :grinning: 

Beat the teams you know you can first and then figure out how to take out the team that give you fits. LA is not a good first round draw for anybody! Why do ya think everybody is jocking to avoid them? You don't here anybody saying I sure hope we don't get Dallas or Utah in the first round do ya?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I doubt anybody tanks those games, but they may not play with 100% effort. 

Anyway, I want to see my man Zach get at least 25 minutes against the Suns. See if he can outplay Amare. That's all I care about.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> 
> 
> What team purposely "tanks" their remaining games? Unless you're a lottery-bound team, I don't think teams would purposely tank games.


you must not be aware of the end of the 1990 season, when with the division and #1 seed already won, Pat Riley decided to not play his main players a game against the Blazers.

Fans were PISSED at the game, and threw the free "drinking bottles" that the Blazers handed out onto the Lakers as they were leaving the court at half. Imagine the Bill Walton dolls, cept 10x as many.

I think it's safe to assume that Portland was a little miffed that night. They went on to absolutely destroy the Lakers that game. 130-88


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

Something that could play into things is the fact that the Suns clinched the 8th spot last night...the game has no impact on their play-off positioning.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCityJB</b>!
> Something that could play into things is the fact that the Suns clinched the 8th spot last night...the game has no impact on their play-off positioning.


It depends on the coach's philosophy. Some coaches really believe that it's best to play your guys their normal minutes, or even a few extra minutes, leading up to the playoffs. Others believe in resting your key players longer than normal. I guess we'll see which philosophy coach Johnson utilizes.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Howie, the Blazers cannot be a 5th seed vs a 4th seed Lakers team.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/blazers/schedule/index.html

It looks like the game will be broadcasted tonight on FSNW. 

I'm pleased! 

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

What happened to the Mariners game?


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Who cares? FSNW covers more of the Mariners than the Sonics and Blazers......during basketball season. "95 is a live this, Ichiro that" Im sick of them :dead:, and just think.... The MLB season just started:no:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCityJB</b>!
> Something that could play into things is the fact that the Suns clinched the 8th spot last night...the game has no impact on their play-off positioning.


Heh.

Remember when Riley got fined by the league for benching Magic and Worthy against the Blazers the last game of the regular season?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Suns' Dilemma: Keep Momentum Or Let Stars Rest? _......Arizona Republic_



> "It's so tough for a coach in this situation when you've already clinched it to decide what to do," guard Penny Hardaway said. "You don't even want anybody to get a jammed finger right now. You just want to be careful. When you go into the fight in the playoffs, you want everybody healthy.
> 
> "You try to limit the minutes but along with competing. You tell your second unit, 'We're not laying down, we still want to win.' I don't know. I don't know how you do it.
> 
> ...


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

woohooo!

Just found out I'm going to the game tonight....we almost always win when I'm in attendance!

Crap....I gotta go!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly is going too! Preferred seats - his prize for our March Madness Tournament Bracket Challenge, courtesy of Mary at blazers.com

We expect full reports guys!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Blazer Outsider - *I see you're sporting a new spiffy lookin' avatar! It's about time!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> Schilly is going too! Preferred seats - his prize for our March Madness Tournament Bracket Challenge, courtesy of Mary at blazers.com
> 
> We expect full reports guys!



I'm going also, in full "my knee hurts" mood too, to celebrate my 88th birthday.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> *Blazer Outsider - *I see you're sporting a new spiffy lookin' avatar! It's about time!


Where did it go?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> *Blazer Outsider - *I see you're sporting a new spiffy lookin' avatar! It's about time!


Well, I am quite proud to be a Texas Aggie! But I changed it back back to the ol' pinwheel since it is still NBA season and playoffs at that!

I am awaiting the debut of my new custom avatar... RETRO - I sent it to you 10 minutes ago, why isn't it there yet? :upset: 

And, after I get my new Avatar, I will then change to my new name that goes with the Avatar. One time deal, then Blazer Outsider can rest in peace.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> What happened to the Mariners game?


Oregon prolly gets Blazers while Washington gets Mariners, fare enough. Plus this is a huge game for Portland. If LA wins tongiht and we lose,who goes where and is Pip playing?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> Well, I am quite proud to be a Texas Aggie! But I changed it back back to the ol' pinwheel since it is still NBA season and playoffs at that!


I can understand... Definitely.




> I am awaiting the debut of my new custom avatar... RETRO - I sent it to you 10 minutes ago, why isn't it there yet? :upset:


:laugh:

He's a busy man, that's for sure! I just put in a request to alter my BBB.net title. And no, "Moses" will not be in it. 




> And, after I get my new Avatar, I will then change to my new name that goes with the Avatar. One time deal, the Blazer Outsider can rest in peace.


 

You're changing your name? Who in their right mind changes their screen name?! 

Err.... Forget that last comment. :angel:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> 
> 
> I can understand... Definitely.
> ...


It is just a change in attitude. Back to my roots.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 
> 
> It is just a change in attitude. Back to my roots.


You mean, that's not your natural hair color?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> You mean, that's not your natural hair color?


:rofl:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I just realized the game thread already has 27 posts, and the game hasn't even started yet!

Props to the people who have posted in this thread. You rock! :rock:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> You mean, that's not your natural hair color?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Stephon kills us everytime we play PHX, but other than Steph...There really isn't a player we can't handle. I'd can't wait to see the Zach Randolph vs Amare Stoudemire match up tonight.. Should be a good game. Lets just hope we dont choke:no:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

In addition to Stephon playing well against us the last couple of times, one thing that I seem to remember is that the Suns played Wallace pretty straight-up last time while having a small lineup in, and he just couldn't make them pay.

I said last time that it was a gimmicky defense to employ, and that Rasheed would kill that sort of defense more times than not. We'll see how they play him tonight and how motivated to kill them he will be.

Ed O.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Both Tyson & Holyfield have 10!!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

How often is a team shooting 61% with fewer turnovers than their opponent and losing by 13 at halftime?

I've probably just jinxed us, but that was a very strong offensive effort for Portland in the first half.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Up 19 4 minutes into the 3rd, I love the energy we are putting forth even though we are killing them. Keep the hustle up Blazers!


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

I hope Boumtje-Boumtje gets some time tonight.

That would be nice to see.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Boom-Boom was sent back down to the disabled list because of the Scottie Pip activation.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Hehehehe.....

I guess news travels slow to North Central Idaho!!! 

Well....so much for him getting any more time this season.....

Thanks for keeping me up to speed, DMoney.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

No prob, I actually heard it during the braodcast.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

What a game by Z-Bo!! Rasheed who? B.O. you still want to trade Zach? Looks to me like he and Ruben have patched things up. On the game, was it me...or did anyone else also feel some tention with Rasheed and some of his teammates?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life_1</b>!
> On the game, was it me...or did anyone else also feel some tention with Rasheed and some of his teammates?


I didn't see anything unusual... What did you see in particular?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life_1</b>!
> On the game, was it me...or did anyone else also feel some tention with Rasheed and some of his teammates?


It was you. Wallace had a moment or two of frustration with the refs, but considering he was only on the court for 18 minutes and only got 2 shots, I don't think there was much to be tense over between him and his teammates.

Ed O.


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

Glad I was able to go to that game!

Great passing, cutters all night long, easy buckets....not to mention a great blowout win 

They really looked good out there tonight. Hopefully they've hit their stride...sure looks like it.

Awesome to see Pip back on the court....that was one heck of an ovation he got when he checked in. Looked a bit rusty though.

Zach looked good (as usual) and Patterson was all over the place....good to see he's back to normal after that little post-punch slump.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I just got to the forum...

I got to go to the game courtesy of the Prediction game contest/Blazers...

Who else was at the game? I was expecting side by side seats.. but who I was next too could not have been any of us forum people...

anyway... WOW.... what a game by the Blazers... they sure looked crisp in passing... it has been quite a while since I have seen them pass so nicely... 30 assists... I would love to see that every game...

and yes.. I loved getting my free chalupas too.... at the end of the 3rd quater no less...

at the half I think we had 66 points.. almost more than we did in some games this year... :nonono:

if we play liek we did tonight.. we can be tough.. it was a good all around game by many players....


Damon harrased Marbury pretty good.. and he made some good passes... 

Zach just has a nose for the ball when rebounding. He attacks it pretty well. 

Thanks again Blazers!!!


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Damon harrased Marbury pretty good.. and he made some good passes...


Yeah, that one possession where Marbury tried to juke him about 10 times and Damon stayed with him the whole way was pretty sweet....he got a nice round of applause from the crowd for that one too :yes: 

What amazed me the most was the poor game plan by the Suns though....what were they thinking? They just kept doubling down on Sheed/Zach in the post and letting us cut to the hoop for easy layups! Poor coaching and poor team defense....I can understand what they were trying to do, but once it's established that the guy you're doubling can find the open man (and often right at the hoop) you stop doubling. Not that I'm complaining though


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FB</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, that one possession where Marbury tried to juke him about 10 times and Damon stayed with him the whole way was pretty sweet....he got a nice round of applause from the crowd for that one too :yes:
> ...


That was actually their game plan for the last three games against the Blazers. Double Wallace down in the post immediately, then try to disrupt their offense, or try to make the Blazers turn the ball over. That plan DID work for the first few minutes of the game. But after that, their plan surely did crumble. :dead:


----------

